# 2 Questions - checkups and Simone



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

1. How often do you schedule your cat's check-ups/vaccinations? I adopted Pumpkin at the beginning of April last year, and she finished all of her vaccinations (rabies) at the end of July. I adopted Simone in June, and he finished his vaccinations at the end of September. I would prefer to take both my cats to the vet at the same time because I think it would be more comforting to Simone. Would it be okay for either Pumpkin to get her vaccinations/check-up late, or Simone to get his early? Which situation is more ideal?

2. My other question has to do with Simone. When I adopted him, all I knew about him was that he was a flamepoint DMH to DLH, and that he was brought in with his black/white bi-color brother. Obviously, he's probably a mix of some sort, but I am wondering what types of breeds he may be. I am curious because I'd like to know how much longer/bigger he will grow, and based on that how much longer I should continue to feed him like a kitten. Right now, he is 9 months old and approximately 11 pounds. He's definitely been going through his naughty wild kitten phase right now if that makes any difference (Pumpkin, my DSH did this around 3-4 months of age). 

Here are a few pictures:

This is the most recent one, and you can tell that he has white mitted paws, lips and "eye-rings" in addition to his flame points.



































Some other characteristics he has are: trilling/more vocal, blue eyes, bright pink toe pads with tufts, somewhat short stature but a very long body, a big "butt" but smaller front end, super soft plush fur that doesn't mat, and he jumps/flips really high (easily 3/3 1/2 ft) when we are playing.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Simone is gorgeous, Swimkris!

I'd feed him like a kitten until he's about a year old, then I'd start watching his weight very closely, as he starts gaining, start cutting back on the amount you feed. 

How much a cat can / needs to eat is all about the cat. (And yours is obviously going to be a BIG boy!)

As for vaccinations, I don't ever vaccinate anything, beyond kitten shots, that isn't mandated by law.; so the only vaccine I ever give my cats is rabies.

Best regards!

AC


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Simone is a pretty kitty! If you want to sync up their checkups, it's probably best to take Simone early to be on the safe side and then have them on the same schedule if it's no problem for you.

I'm with AC on the vaccinations. Not a big fan of them, even for myself. I suppose I should get my rabies shot soon though...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If Pumpkin is due for check-ups/etc. at the end of July and Simone is due at the end of September, then I'd split the difference and go with the end of August -- a month late for Pumpkin and a month early for Simone. I don't think a month plus or minus will make much of a difference. 

As for breed, the point coloration would suggest potentially Siamese, Balinese, Birman or Ragdoll. But I'm at a bit of a loss. His body structure (shorter, cobby build) suggests Birman or Ragdoll (or similar), but his personality is inconsistent with that...since Birmans and Ragdolls tend not to be vocal and tend not to be jumpers. The personality is a better match for a Siamese or Balinese, but his build is inconsistent with those breeds. I suspect you may never know...but he is a handsome fellow!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments/ideas. I was thinking about doing something like you said Susan regarding the rabies shots. Since my cats are inside cats unless I take them out on their leashes, I suppose it wouldn't be a big deal for me to wait 1 or 2 months. @Auntiecrazy & beamjoy~ what other vaccines would my vet try to give them besides rabies? Are you referring to a Felv/FIV type vaccine?

As for Simone, I guess I will just have to wait and see how big he gets. Right now, the only way that I can weigh him is by holding him when I get on the scale, but I know that ounces can make a big difference on a cat. Do you guys have your own cat scales, and if so, how much were they? I would like to eventually convert my cats from their kitten canned and chow diet to an adult canned and raw diet (especially for Pumpkin's sake since she is a skinny minny), but I feel like it would be hard to do this unless I know that Simone has stopped growing or have a more precise scale.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I use a baby scale like this one...









Amazon.com: Salter 914 Electronic Baby and Toddler Scale: Health & Personal Care


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Oooo- thanks! And you found me one on sale too


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Mary_NH said:


> i was thinking flamepoint ragdoll


Yeah, I've wondered if he was a ragdoll or ragamuffin, especially since he has the white mitts and lips/chin, and since his brother was a black/white bi-color cat. I probably won't ever know for sure!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He sure is a big beautiful boy. If he is part Raggie, he may weigh well over 12-15 lbs, but if he's Siamese-like, he most likely won't reach more than 9-10 lbs. I would vote Ragdoll or even Maine **** mix. He's already quite large. Coonies love to trill and he has the chest ruffle and ear tufts already.

As far as vaccinations, I am with AC on this one. I have given my cats their initial round and their rabies shots...after that, I have been opting out. However, I know I can never let them out unsurpervised. If they are taken to the pound for any reason, they will put them down for not having a current rabies shot.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

He's probably got some kind of siamese or related breed in his heritage somewhere on both sides of his family, since I believe the pointed genes are recessive, meaning both parents must at least be carriers of the gene to produce pointed offspring. But beyond that I'm not sure!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I have my cat's check-ups in May... though that's really only because ALL my annual stuff is in May. My own check-ups (dental, eye, cardiology, general, OB/GYN), car registration, annual bill payments, etc.
The only thing not in May is my car insurance, which is really annoying... I kinda wonder if I can pay up to May next year (already paid for this year in November), then do the rest in May. I get a huge discount if I pay annually...only $500 for full coverage!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Swimkris: your Simone is so much like my Rowdy  (other than their hair length) Rowdy is 10 months now and weighs 12 pounds. He is so stocky, with a big butt and smaller upper body, he also has one mean "cat flap" hanging from his belly .


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's another detail about Simone: He plays fetch like a dog! I just bought a new tv, so I had to rearrange my livingroom furniture. In the process I found a foam ball toy that I had bought for Pumpkin when I first got her. Anyways, Simone found the ball and started carrying it around the house in his mouth. Last night I took his ball and threw it across the room, and he went to catch it (this is normal for him). What I wasn't expecting though was for him to bring the ball back when I called him. He did it several times last night and tonight (I tried it again to make sure it wasn't a fluke).


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

swimkris said:


> Here's another detail about Simone: He plays fetch like a dog!


He and Rowdy must be long lost brothers...  Rowdy does the same thing


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> He and Rowdy must be long lost brothers...  Rowdy does the same thing


I did think of those pictures you posted of Rowdy flying through the air after his toys


----------

